# Jack's Puppy Adventures



## TheSuttons823 (Jun 30, 2015)

Hello there! I saw that many people create a single thread for their pup to keep all their progress in one place. I love this idea so I am hopping right on board!

My husband and I have been wanting a dog for quite some time, specifically a golden retriever. Now that the timing and circumstances feel right, we are taking the plunge into the adventures of puppyhood and dog ownership. 

We have both been patiently waiting for our puppy's arrival into the world. The original due date for the litter was sometime last week, but Mother Nature had its own plan. Our little guy finally arrived this morning at about 10am!

We've already decided to name him Jack, after my husband's late great grandfather who always had Goldens of his own. 

Puppy Visit Weekend is August 7-9.

Puppy Pick-Up Day will be sometime between August 26-29.

We can't wait to meet our little Jack and welcome him into our forever home <3


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Oh what an exciting time for you guys! The pups are absolutely adorable, and mom looks exhausted! LOL

What an awesome honor to name him after your husband's late grandfather!

How many boys and girls were in the litter?


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Jack is a great name. Can't wait for progress reports


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

So cute congrats!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

So adorable! Love the polka dot grosgrain ribbons!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Congrats on your new arrival! Can't wait to see which one is yours and hear all about your adventures together!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Congratulations on your new little man Jack! Love the puppy photos!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Congratulations! Such cute little babies.


----------



## TheSuttons823 (Jun 30, 2015)

rabernet said:


> Oh what an exciting time for you guys! The pups are absolutely adorable, and mom looks exhausted! LOL
> 
> What an awesome honor to name him after your husband's late grandfather!
> 
> How many boys and girls were in the litter?


Yes, apparently mom had a very long labor and they ended up delivering the pups via C-Section. All healthy and recuperating, though! There are 5 females and 3 males in this litter.


----------



## TheSuttons823 (Jun 30, 2015)

Wendy427 said:


> So adorable! Love the polka dot grosgrain ribbons!


I know, me too! As if puppies could get any cuter!


----------



## TheSuttons823 (Jun 30, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> Congrats on your new arrival! Can't wait to see which one is yours and hear all about your adventures together!


Us, too! It's going to feel like forever waiting 8 weeks to bring him home, but at least we get to meet our little guy at about the 5 or 6 week mark... we can't wait!! Though I have to say that we have a lot to prepare for in those 8 weeks, so maybe it's best if it doesn't go by too terribly fast It seems like we have a never-ending list of items to get, and as first-time pup parents we have so many questions (well, I do anyway... my husband is a little less Type-A than me)


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

TheSuttons823 said:


> Us, too! It's going to feel like forever waiting 8 weeks to bring him home, but at least we get to meet our little guy at about the 5 or 6 week mark... we can't wait!! Though I have to say that we have a lot to prepare for in those 8 weeks, so maybe it's best if it doesn't go by too terribly fast It seems like we have a never-ending list of items to get, and as first-time pup parents we have so many questions (well, I do anyway... my husband is a little less Type-A than me)


Well this forum is great for asking questions. I was so excited after picking out Rundle, DH and I finished shopping for all the essentials in 2 weekends. Though as I am sure you will find, because we love our dogs sooo much the shopping never really ends. DH always jokes that I better find a good job, so I can buy Rundle 7 new toys every day.


----------



## TheSuttons823 (Jun 30, 2015)

*Puppy Update - 1 Week*

Our puppy is now a week old, meaning 7 weeks til he comes home! Our breeder sent us some more photos from the July 4th weekend... it looks like they got a little festive for the holiday

We also bought our first items for our puppy: a kong toy, food and water dishes, airtight food container, and a dog bed. I know sometimes pups like to chew on their beds, so we will try it, but if it doesn't work out we will just put it away and try again when he's a bit older. We still have lots more puppy shopping to do, but it's nice to have at least a few things scratched off our list. 

Those are all the updates I have for now, we are getting more and more excited with each passing day!


----------



## TheSuttons823 (Jun 30, 2015)

*Puppy Update - 2 Weeks*

Our little pup is now nearly two weeks old, meaning our countdown to the day we bring him home is now just 6 weeks! 

This week our breeder sent us a photo of just the boys... so our little Jack will definitely be one of these three! 









Also, just for reference, these are the parents. It'll be interesting to see what our pup looks like once he is all grown.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Look at those little trouble makers! So cute!! Its very exciting, and the wait feels like forever at this point. But, he will be home before you know it and your entire world will be changed! Rest while you can (if you can).


----------



## TheSuttons823 (Jun 30, 2015)

*Puppy Update - 3 Weeks*

Time for another update! The pups are now just about 3 weeks old, and their eyes are really beginning to open. Here are some photos of the males and the whole litter with their mama:

















We were also assigned a fun little project this week by our breeder... choosing an AKC name for our pup! The breeder chose a flower theme for this litter, and we were also asked to include the kennel name (Sharmik). After much thought--and after consulting this board for suggestions because I'm admittedly not creative enough to tackle this on my own--we finally settled on _Sharmik's Jumping Jacks and Juniper_! It's quite catchy, I love it.

In the meantime we've been slowly collecting more items for our puppy, including a leash, collar, and even a doggy pool. We still have a ways to go, but it's nice to feel like we're finally making a dent. 5 more weeks til our little Jack comes home


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Awww.... all the boys look great! I can't wait to find out which ones yours! You did a great job on the AKC name. It is very catchy!!


----------



## TheSuttons823 (Jun 30, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> Awww.... all the boys look great! I can't wait to find out which ones yours! You did a great job on the AKC name. It is very catchy!!


Thank you, we can't wait to find out either!


----------



## TheSuttons823 (Jun 30, 2015)

*Puppy Update - 4 Weeks*

The puppies are now 4 weeks old, which means we are officially halfway to Gotcha Day! I am overwhelmed by their cuteness, especially those little tails and fluffy ears! I'm truly in awe of how much they have changed just from last week. They sure are growing fast, and they seem more active than ever. I can't wait to meet them in two weeks!! Here's lots of photos for you to enjoy


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

They are so adorably small and cute! Thanks for the update! Looks like this breeder gives them lots of stimulation. I'm sure they will be a bright little bunch!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Looks like they are very well taken care of!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I love the breeder's setup! Those puppies are adorable!!


----------



## TheSuttons823 (Jun 30, 2015)

Definitely too adorable for words!

We have two important dates coming up and at this point it feels like it'll take forever to get here. There's way too much excitement for me to feel patient

*August 12th:* Puppy Visit! 13 More Days!
*August 26th:* Gotcha Day! 27 More Days!

I hope time passes quickly


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Can't wait to see pictures he will be home really soon!


----------



## katynick (Jun 2, 2015)

Absolutely love seeing the pictures. My new little guy (Jed) was born or July 21st so is not quite 2 weeks old yet. Seeing these pictures makes me quite excited to see his litter pictures at 3-4 weeks as it seems that is when they really perk up and become little Goldens. Can't get much cutier! I am excited for you--keep the pics coming!!


----------



## TheSuttons823 (Jun 30, 2015)

katynick said:


> Absolutely love seeing the pictures. My new little guy (Jed) was born or July 21st so is not quite 2 weeks old yet. Seeing these pictures makes me quite excited to see his litter pictures at 3-4 weeks as it seems that is when they really perk up and become little Goldens. Can't get much cutier! I am excited for you--keep the pics coming!!


Aw congrats on your little pup! He's just a few weeks behind Jack It really is amazing how much they change! Our breeder sends us weekly updates with photos, so I should have plenty more to share here within the next couple days. I am just so happy it is *finally* August, time really does seem to slow way down when you're waiting to bring your puppy home:doh: I can't wait to see photos of your little guy!


----------



## TheSuttons823 (Jun 30, 2015)

*Puppy Update - 5 Weeks*

We are now past the halfway mark, time is really starting to fly... it's almost hard to believe we will be bringing our puppy home just 3 weeks from tomorrow   

This past week I rearranged our bedroom so we could have a space to put his crate in there (plus another crate in the main room). It'll definitely make it easier while house training and I'm sure he will feel much more secure being close to us. 

I have lots of photos to share from the breeder, so brace yourselves!! Again, so much change in just one week, especially in their faces. It looks like they had quite a party during playtime, and as you can tell by the last photo, they really tuckered themselves out: Enjoy!


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

So cute! Have fun meeting him and bringing him home I can't wait to read about his personality. Each and every one of them is so unique. Also love the breeders set up, looks like the puppies have a lot to do and play with.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

They are all so cute! I love following people's puppy pick-outs. I get so excited to see which one they are going to get!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

They're so cute and tiny, I love the way one of the pups is sleeping- his legs sprawled out behind him!


----------



## TheSuttons823 (Jun 30, 2015)

GoldenSkies said:


> So cute! Have fun meeting him and bringing him home I can't wait to read about his personality. Each and every one of them is so unique. Also love the breeders set up, looks like the puppies have a lot to do and play with.


Thanks, we are so so excited!! They really do have so much to play with, they've set the bar pretty high... looks like I need to do some more toy shopping so we can try to live up to our pup's expectations:lol:


----------



## TheSuttons823 (Jun 30, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> They are all so cute! I love following people's puppy pick-outs. I get so excited to see which one they are going to get!


It's really exciting having no idea which puppy will be ours, it really builds the anticipation. I'm happy our breeder ultimately chooses and matches us to our "best fit" because I don't think there's any way I could possibly choose between the three boys!


----------



## TheSuttons823 (Jun 30, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> They're so cute and tiny, I love the way one of the pups is sleeping- his legs sprawled out behind him!


I agree, he's just too adorable! That's probably my favorite photo from this batch


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

We got matched to our pup as well and I am still thankful for that because he was truly a great fit for us


----------



## TheSuttons823 (Jun 30, 2015)

GoldenSkies said:


> We got matched to our pup as well and I am still thankful for that because he was truly a great fit for us


I'm so glad to hear from someone else that it went well! I'm sure they'll pick a great fit, I completely trust them


----------



## TheSuttons823 (Jun 30, 2015)

*It's Finally Puppy Visit Day!*

Eeeek today we finally get to meet the puppies!!!! You know it's going to be a good day when puppies are involved. Be prepared for lots of photos when we return! Also of note, this brings our countdown to Gotcha day down to just two weeks. TWO WEEKS. Where has time gone? We couldn't be more excited!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

TheSuttons823 said:


> Eeeek today we finally get to meet the puppies!!!! You know it's going to be a good day when puppies are involved. Be prepared for lots of photos when we return! Also of note, this brings our countdown to Gotcha day down to just two weeks. TWO WEEKS. Where has time gone? We couldn't be more excited!


Can I double like this?! Have fun! Can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

TheSuttons823 said:


> Definitely too adorable for words!
> 
> We have two important dates coming up and at this point it feels like it'll take forever to get here. There's way too much excitement for me to feel patient
> 
> ...


Have fun at your Puppy Visit. Looking forward to pictures


----------



## TheSuttons823 (Jun 30, 2015)

*Puppy Update - 6 Weeks (Puppy Visit)*

Oh... my... goodness. Today was cuteness overload! The pups are weighing in at an average of 8lbs, give or take, they look so tiny! We were able to spend about 20-30 minutes before it was nap time again, they were pretty tuckered out Afterward, we were able to meet mom and dad, as well as ask the breeder lots of questions. 

We are supposed to rank our favorites (1 through 3), which is taken into account when matching us. They all had so much personality and we certainly loved each one of them, but my husband and I decided our favorite was the Light Blue Collar Puppy. You can't really see their collars in the photos but he was so snuggly and cuddly! He came right up to us and plopped in our laps, he was quite the cuddle bug! We will most definitely be happy with whichever puppy ends up being ours, though

Finally, here's a few photos---I didn't manage to take very many, I was far too busy playing with the pups and loving on them It was such a bummer to leave them, can't wait for August 26th!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Awww keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

They are so adorable. It won't be to much longer of a wait.


----------



## TheSuttons823 (Jun 30, 2015)

*Puppy Update - 7 Weeks*

The puppies are now 7 weeks old! I'm so happy to see the countdown to Gotcha Day dwindling, with just 8 days left now

The pups had temperament testing done and our breeder will notify us of the puppy-family matches very soon, before they start going home next week! I can't wait to finally know which of the three is Jack <3

In the next week, my husband and I will be on a puppy shopping spree for some last minute items on our list; puppy-proofing the house; and setting everything up for him so it's all ready when we bring him home. Exciting times!

The breeder sent us *TONS* of photos this week, so enjoy


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

oh my! Thats a lot of bundles of joy  they are so cute playing with all the balls and it looks like the breeder is keeping them busy! very excited for you to find out which baby is yours, good luck with your shopping and your trip home from the breeder, what a special time for you


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

So exciting! It looks like dog Chuck E Cheeses.


----------



## TheSuttons823 (Jun 30, 2015)

*The Final Countdown*

The puppies are officially 8 weeks old and we will be picking up our little guy in 13 hours!! It's so hard to believe it's finally here!! The preparations have been somewhat hectic over the past few days between de-tagging toys, setting up crates, installing pet gates... phew! It's a good feeling to have everything on our list finally checked off

Here's a photo of the puppy we were matched with <3 I'll definitely be taking tons of photos tomorrow as we document his first day at home. Here we come little guy!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Can't wait to see more pictures. He is a cute little guy.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

TheSuttons823 said:


> The puppies are officially 8 weeks old and we will be picking up our little guy in 13 hours!! It's so hard to believe it's finally here!! The preparations have been somewhat hectic over the past few days between de-tagging toys, setting up crates, installing pet gates... phew! It's a good feeling to have everything on our list finally checked off
> 
> Here's a photo of the puppy we were matched with <3 I'll definitely be taking tons of photos tomorrow as we document his first day at home. Here we come little guy!
> 
> View attachment 560753


He is so cute! Which colour did you end up getting matched with! Can't wait to hear all about your adventures with Jack!


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh wow!! How exciting!! Can't wait to see Jack!


----------



## TheSuttons823 (Jun 30, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> He is so cute! Which colour did you end up getting matched with! Can't wait to hear all about your adventures with Jack!


I'm fairly certain it was the royal blue collar puppy (I *think* that's his collar I can see hanging over the edge of the basket?). Either way, I guess we will find out definitely in the morning, I'd be happy with any of the three


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

TheSuttons823 said:


> I'm fairly certain it was the royal blue collar puppy (I *think* that's his collar I can see hanging over the edge of the basket?). Either way, I guess we will find out definitely in the morning, I'd be happy with any of the three


Yup. He's going to be a wonderful addition! Congratulations again!!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

He's so cute! Congratulations! I can't wait to see more pictures of Jack!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Congratulations! Make sure to take tons of pictures!!!


----------



## TheSuttons823 (Jun 30, 2015)

Wow it's been a busy day! We arrived at the breeder's after a 2-hour drive, where our puppy awaited us! He's grown so much since we saw him two weeks ago, he now has giant paws... He's gonna be a big boy.

The ride home was interesting. We attempted the crate for the first 30 min because he was too excited to really hold still. That abruptly ended when we had a surprise accident (a nice welcome into the adventures of puppyhood!). The silver lining is that we needed a fecal sample anyway, so there's that 

After a pit stop for some major cleanup, we decided to try holding him up front with us again as he wasn't fond of being in his crate while the car was moving. He settled in nicely, and it was a smooth ride home.

Once arriving home, we did introductions with the cats. Our male has taken quite well to him while the female surprised us with some aggressive hissing and is currently hiding behind a pile of pillows... It'll take some time

Then it was off to the vet! It was a great first visit, though by that point we had one sleepy puppy. All is healthy and looks great.

So far Jack is on the right track for house training. We've been taking him out every 20-30 min plus after waking from naps, playtime, eating/drinking etc. We've had just one accident in the house so far - I was about to take him for his scheduled time out, but as I started walking toward him he beat me to it:doh: We will see how tonight goes!

Personality wise he is so sweet, eager to please, cuddly, lovable, playful. We love him so much already. He's quite the goofball! 

I'll upload photos momentarily


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

LOL - fecal sample obtained and welcome to puppyhood! Seriously though, sounds like things are going really well so far. Soon you will have his schedule all figured out, and you'll be on your way (at least to the next puppy problem). LOL. Can't wait to see photos. He sounds like great fun!

P.S. My female cat still hisses... you'd think she'd be over it by now?


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Sounds great. Just remember the first two weeks are the hardest and then you will get into a good schedule and sleep more!


----------



## TheSuttons823 (Jun 30, 2015)

*Puppy's First Day Home*

Puppy's First Day Home! <3


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Oh wow! He does have some big paws!! Love that last photo <3


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

He is gorgeous so excited for you!


----------



## TheSuttons823 (Jun 30, 2015)

*Puppy Challenges*

We are on our second day of Jack being home. I of course knew puppies wouldn't be easy, but wow is it exhausting!!:sleeping:

House training is hit or miss. He seems to do great the first part of the day, until we hit late evening and then things sort of go downhill from there. It seems no matter how frequently we take him out or how long we wait outside with him, late in the evening it's just a losing battle -- the second he comes in, there he goes. So far this was his only accident today, so as long as we can make it through the next few hours accident free, then we are doing better than yesterday. 

I've found it's really exhausting constantly redirecting and correcting behavior. He's so excited about everything and easily distracted, and he definitely will put his mouth on anything and everything... his favorites seem to be arms and clothing:doh:

Crate training can be a battle, too. Last night was definitely better than the first night (yay progress!), it only took a moment for him to settle down. All that crying does break my heart though 

Everyone says the first week or two are the hardest, so I'm hoping that's true! He's so cute and I love him so much, but he's definitely a challenge, especially being our first puppy. 

We of course have many positive things happening in addition to these what I'm assuming are typical puppy challenges. He's learning sit (will now sit for us when putting on his leash/collar) and will do so on command if not too distracted by the cats or his toys. He will also come bounding towards us when called, though again, of course when there are no distractions He's also learning to use the "potty bells", and although he's not 100% consistent, it has still helped tremendously. Though he's quickly figured out that hitting the bells also means he can go out to just roll around in (and eat:uhoh the grass, even when he doesn't have to potty:doh:

We will be starting him in a puppy socialization class very soon, within the next week, so I'm sure that'll be a great outlet for him and a way to learn some basic skills. More photos coming soon.


----------



## TheSuttons823 (Jun 30, 2015)

Woohoo he's crated up for bed (some crying but not much), which means we've survived another day, and he had just ONE accident today!! Such an improvement from yesterday. Yay Jack! Now if us pup parents can just keep up


----------



## TheSuttons823 (Jun 30, 2015)

A photo of our little nugget <3


----------



## TheSuttons823 (Jun 30, 2015)

He loves his squeaky bone!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Jack is beautiful! Gonna be one handsome boy.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Rundle was my first puppy too. The first few weeks ARE very hard. Its a BIG life adjustment, and they are a handful in the beginning. It gets easier, but feel totally entitled to feelings of panic, doubt, worry, sadness that will come along with the joy, love, laughter and adoration. It takes time for both you and him to adjust but you'll get there. And ya, he's super adorable.


----------



## TheSuttons823 (Jun 30, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> Rundle was my first puppy too. The first few weeks ARE very hard. Its a BIG life adjustment, and they are a handful in the beginning. It gets easier, but feel totally entitled to feelings of panic, doubt, worry, sadness that will come along with the joy, love, laughter and adoration. It takes time for both you and him to adjust but you'll get there. And ya, he's super adorable.


Thank you, I'm glad to know my feelings are validated and normal! My husband and I have been tag teaming the past few days, but now he's back at work for the weekend so I'm all on my own. We are essentially taking opposite shifts so that our puppy doesn't ever have to be crated for more than 4 hours at a time during the day. I think the house training part is the most difficult. I'm trying to be consistent but sometimes it's a little unpredictable. I took him out 3 times in a row because he nudged the bells, but he was only interested in playing. As soon we I brought him in the house, I was taking of my shoes when he decided it was time to go:doh: I guess I just have to keep being persistent. It's only Day 3, so I'm still learning, just like he is. I have to say that nap time is my favorite though


----------



## TheSuttons823 (Jun 30, 2015)

Oh and also good news!! Jack slept through the entire night last night He went to bed at 9pm and woke up at 5:30am. As soon as I brought him outside, he went potty! He's actually usually very good about going potty when he wakes up, that's the easiest time for me. Other times can be more unpredictable but we will get there. Those times he *does* manage to potty outside make all the other house training woes not seem so terrible


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

TheSuttons823 said:


> Oh and also good news!! Jack slept through the entire night last night He went to bed at 9pm and woke up at 5:30am. As soon as I brought him outside, he went potty! He's actually usually very good about going potty when he wakes up, that's the easiest time for me. Other times can be more unpredictable but we will get there. Those times he *does* manage to potty outside make all the other house training woes not seem so terrible


Congrats on sleeping through the night! He's already starting to feel more comfortable in his new home. 
Pottying is hard to predict at this age. Just make sure (and I'm sure that you are doing this for him already) to throw a big party for him when he goes outside. Cheer, praise tell him what a good boy he is...make the people around you think you are totally weird! He'll love it and want to please you more often.


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

TheSuttons823 said:


> Oh and also good news!! Jack slept through the entire night last night He went to bed at 9pm and woke up at 5:30am. As soon as I brought him outside, he went potty! He's actually usually very good about going potty when he wakes up, that's the easiest time for me. Other times can be more unpredictable but we will get there. Those times he *does* manage to potty outside make all the other house training woes not seem so terrible


Yay!! I am sure as he spends more time with you, you will get better at understanding his signals, and he will get better at understanding what is it that you are asking of him... He is an absolutely adorable puppy!!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

TheSuttons823 said:


> Oh and also good news!! Jack slept through the entire night last night He went to bed at 9pm and woke up at 5:30am. As soon as I brought him outside, he went potty! He's actually usually very good about going potty when he wakes up, that's the easiest time for me. Other times can be more unpredictable but we will get there. Those times he *does* manage to potty outside make all the other house training woes not seem so terrible


That's great in such a short time. He's a beauty, love the pictures.


----------



## TheSuttons823 (Jun 30, 2015)

Yesterday was overall such a great day! Jack only had one accident in the house *(YAY!)*. I took him for a little stroll in our downtown area, where he met lots and lots of friendly people, including kids, someone with a cane, people with hats, glasses, men, women, etc. He LOVES meeting people! He gets so excited, wags his tail, and acts like a complete angel (of course). We also took him into the local dog store (The Companion Shop), which sells specialty treats and toys. I carried him, as I know that many people bring their dogs in there. The employees just adored him, and they even sent him home with a free treat. Lucky pup!



















He came home and napped, then afterward I took him to the local ice cream parlor, because it's always high traffic with people, as well. He also saw a dog or two there, though again I picked him up and just let him observe.

After such a busy day, he was completely tuckered out by 8pm. Since he went to bed so early, he woke up around 3:45am to go out to potty, but after that, he still slept/stayed quietly in his crate until 7am, which is our usual time to get him up and about for the day.



























We're off to another great start today. So far, no accidents in the house crossfing), and he's not being quite as much of a land shark. If he's nipping/biting, I say "ouch" loudly and walk out of his line of vision. He gets pretty upset when he can't see me, so then after a moment I will come back. I'm hoping if I can be consistent, he will eventually learn that biting means play time is over and that he doesn't get any human contact. If I can intercept the biting before it happens, I try to always have a toy nearby so I can place it in his mouth rather than my clothes or my arm. We'll get there!









_He loves his duck!_


----------



## TheSuttons823 (Jun 30, 2015)

Jack is taking a nap and I just had to share this photo of him using his bone as a pillow ❤


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Aw! So sweet .


----------



## TheSuttons823 (Jun 30, 2015)

*Survived the First Week!*

Jack is now 9 weeks old... we survived the first week! Here are some thoughts/realizations/memories from our first week of puppyhood:


Gates with a small pet door for the cats seem like a great idea... until you realize the puppy is small enough to fit through it, too:doh:
When it doubt, just wait it out (in regards to pottying outside)
Learning to love the crate is a process
That being said, last night there was no crying and he slept through the entire night! Was it a fluke?
We caught Jack having a party in the litter box:yuck: That's when we realized he could fit through the pet door:doh:
He loves his squeaky toys!
He unfortunately also loves our arms, hands, and clothes:doh:
It's cute how Jack finds the cats so interesting...
But we have a feeling it'll definitely be a love-hate relationship between them and the dog:uhoh:
Lily (female cat) finally came out of hiding and is testing her limits with the puppy
Jack loves meeting new people!
He also enjoys walking on the trail... mostly because he finds all sorts of interesting things that mom has to fish out of his mouth:doh:
His favorite activity is probably rolling around in the grass... it's like he's having a party every time. 
Puppyhood is hard... messy... exhausting...
But we LOVE our little fluffy golden pup!❤


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

What a great update! Puppyhood is certainly adventure! I am so jealous of your puppy and kitty photo. My cat would never!


----------



## Augustine (Feb 10, 2015)

RE: the gate. I had something similar for my dog to help keep her out of the litter area. She fit through it easily, so I had to make the cat door smaller myself. I took little pieces of cardboard and cut them in them to fit (one across the top of the cat door, and another slightly thicker piece for the side), then duct-taped them on, making the door the same shape, only about 50% smaller.

You could probably do the same with *just * the duct tape, but I eventually had to resort to using both that AND cardboard because she'd tear right through it. And, to deter her from just chewing on it, I used bitter apple spray on it every morning until she learned that chewing on the gate = bad. (didn't take her more than a few days to learn and lose interest in chewing on it)


----------



## TheSuttons823 (Jun 30, 2015)

Augustine said:


> RE: the gate. I had something similar for my dog to help keep her out of the litter area. She fit through it easily, so I had to make the cat door smaller myself. I took little pieces of cardboard and cut them in them to fit (one across the top of the cat door, and another slightly thicker piece for the side), then duct-taped them on, making the door the same shape, only about 50% smaller.
> 
> You could probably do the same with *just * the duct tape, but I eventually had to resort to using both that AND cardboard because she'd tear right through it. And, to deter her from just chewing on it, I used bitter apple spray on it every morning until she learned that chewing on the gate = bad. (didn't take her more than a few days to learn and lose interest in chewing on it)


Thanks for the tip! So funny you should mention it, because my husband ended up attempting to rig it... I say attempt because somehow, our guy was still able to squeeze through that tiny space:doh: So our solution for now is to just close the pet door altogether, and now we have chairs on either side to help the cats get in and out. Hopefully by time he figures out how to jump on/climb over the chairs, he'll be far too big to fit through the pet door:crossfing


----------



## TheSuttons823 (Jun 30, 2015)

Also, anyone here have any tips for the biting/mouthing? Our puppy is biting hands/arms/legs/clothing *very* hard. He has a tight grip and razor sharp teeth. We've tried holding his mouth and saying "no", loudly yelping/saying ouch, offering a toy, walking away and ignoring him all together. I notice that he goes into land shark mode most often when he gets overstimulated with play or is overly tired. When offering toys as a replacement, he will usually still go after arms/hands, even with the toy right in front of his mouth. Any tips on how to ride it out and how long we can expect this phase to last?


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

I love the picture with him and the kitty!


----------



## Augustine (Feb 10, 2015)

TheSuttons823 said:


> Thanks for the tip! So funny you should mention it, because my husband ended up attempting to rig it... I say attempt because somehow, our guy was still able to squeeze through that tiny space:doh: So our solution for now is to just close the pet door altogether, and now we have chairs on either side to help the cats get in and out. Hopefully by time he figures out how to jump on/climb over the chairs, he'll be far too big to fit through the pet door:crossfing


I actually had to reduce the size of the cat door *three* times before I got it small enough for her to not be able to wiggle through. It was definitely not a fun process. haha.

Depending on the size of the door, it might take awhile before he's too big to fit through. I believe Butters was about.. 8-9 months old? before she was too big to get through. But, she's not a huge dog (only 62 pounds right now at 10 1/2 months) so it may be much sooner for your pup.


----------



## TheSuttons823 (Jun 30, 2015)

*No accidents!*

Yesterday was Jack's first day of *NO ACCIDENTS* in the house!! I feel like throwing a party:bowl:arty:


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

That's a good thing to celebrate haha!


----------



## TheSuttons823 (Jun 30, 2015)

I hope everyone is enjoying the holiday! Jack is nearly 10 weeks old, and it's hard to believe he's spent almost two full weeks with us already. He had a very fun-filled weekend including meeting our house guests, playing in his doggy pool, and accompanying us to the local jazz festival (where he met tons of people!). *He's also on a no-accident streak!* His first day of no accidents was Friday Sept 4th, and he has had a completely accident-free weekend (WOOHOO!), so let's hope the streak just keeps on going! He's now using the bells consistently to go potty, though if there's ever a longer gap between potty times we try to take him out just in case. Here's a few photos and a video from the weekend 






_First time in his doggy pool!_








_Post-Doggy Pool_








_Post-Doggy Pool_








_Post-Doggy Pool_








_At the Riverfront Jazz Festival_








_Time for a puppy close-up_


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Yay for the accident free weekend! Great Job  

Jack is adorable!!


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Jack looks cute as always.


----------



## TheSuttons823 (Jun 30, 2015)

There hasn't been an update in a while, as things have been quite busy over here in the "Jack Household" (you know, since he basically runs our lives now). We had to kennel him for the first time at the vet (puppies are kept separate) because my husband was traveling for work and I had to go out of town for a wedding. He's not yet doing great in the car in his crate, so I didn't think a 10-12 hour drive each way would be a good idea for him quite yet. He actually did wonderfully while being kenneled over the weekend. He didn't have any accidents and the vet/boarder sent us lots of photos and updates. The best part was the reunion. We were attacked with lots of love and kisses when he saw us!! There's nothing better than love from a dog!!

He did manage to get a nasty ear infection though (yeast), so we are now treating him for that The day we brought him home from the boarder, he had a couple accidents in the house, but since then, no more! So aside from that one day (on Monday) he's been nearly accident free for two weeks!! 

He's also growing growing growing... last week when they weighed him in at the vet, he was already a whopping 17.9lbs (10.5 Weeks), up from 13.46 at 8 Weeks. His next appointment is in two weeks so we will see where he is at around the 13 week mark!

He's also started puppy classes, completed two sessions so far. It seems that he loves being able to play with other puppies! So far in class we have worked on sit, down, loose leash walking, come when called, and look. It's so much fun learning with him!


----------



## msheidiann (Jul 17, 2015)

He's so cute!!! I loved reading this thread! Our pup is about to be born and we are over the moon excited!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

He's so beautiful! I am glad things are going so well with your Jack, and its also good to hear that his ear is getting better. Keep up the updates. I want to see lots more of this cutie pie!


----------



## TheSuttons823 (Jun 30, 2015)

*13 Weeks*

Jack had his 13 week vet appointment today and he weighed in at 25lbs! That means he's nearly doubled his weight since we brought him home just over a month ago! 

He's continuing to grow and learn, but we are also dealing with the puppy nightmare stage -- especially the biting. I'm doing my best to be patient and trying every suggestion possible... let's hope there's an end in sight.

Otherwise, things are going well. He loves his puppy class! Although the past two weeks he hasn't been able to go, as they are temporarily closed due to moving buildings. The new space will be amazing though, quite the upgrade! Classes resume this upcoming Tuesday, I bet he will be happy to see his puppy friends <3 

This weekend we are going on Jack's first "vacation", just a short weekend trip out of town. I'll be sure to take lots of photos! I'm sure he's gonna love exploring a new place








*What a handsome pup!*









*Rainy days mean muddy paws!*









*He's not a fan of bath time!*









*Sunbathing in the grass!*


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

What an adorable face. Have fun at the new training building and on your trip. Can't wait to see photos


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Jack is such a cutie! I'm glad he's doing well in his puppy classes


----------

